# My N class endlers



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

Just like to post some pics of my endlers and info.about them can be seen about them at, http://www.viviparos.com/Artigos/artigo2 eng.htm
Will need translator.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Superb fish! Are you breeding them? If you have any of their offspring for sale, I would be very interested.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

stunning little fish! <3


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice endlers. So many varieties too. I like the snake skin one. You should make sure that one breeds.
Also endlers breed themselves. All you need is add food and change water. Just make sure you don't cross them with guppies. You'll destroy their strains and they are no longer endlers. They are something else.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

These are pure N class wild strain from Adrain HD of miami FL,I only keep Endlers,the snake chest are in a tank of there own.I have K and P Class in a separate tank.


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

*my endlers*



michaelw81 said:


> Superb fish! Are you breeding them? If you have any of their offspring for sale, I would be very interested.


pm sent for offspring sale request.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

the snake chest are my favourite too - should have a spare tank soon - please pm me the prices you selling for 4 pairs.

Thanks


----------



## daworldisblack (Nov 11, 2011)

PM sent .. Interested in a few pairs when i am down this weekend


----------



## greentea (Mar 22, 2011)

They look beautiful! I love their patterning!


----------

